# Anybody else been in this situation



## PD13 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a three year old female english setter. Everytime she is in heat, she gets a little moody. Well, last Sunday she nipped at my son. Didn't break the skin, but scared him pretty good. This did happen the same time last year. Any reason she would of done this? After this happened, I was mad enough to take her outback. After calming down, I really don't thinks she deserves to be put down. I did decide that she needs to go. The problem is she is really a sweet heart of a dog when she is not in heat. She hunts really well. I have shot a ton of birds the last three years over her. I thinks she would make a good dog for someone with out kids. I would sell her very reasonable to a good home. Any thoughts or comments are appreciated.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Get her spayed


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Agreed about getting her spayed, if you want to keep her. I have a male that had a tendency to nip. I weighed the options, and even though I thought I might want to breed him someday, my larger objective was to have a good companion hunting dog I would keep for the rest of his (or my, whichever comes first) life. So, off to the vet he went, and we are all much calmer, and it helped with his obedience as well.

Wes


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

X 2 above. Had a good friend with same situation and it solved the problem. Plus she didn't come into heat during hunting season. There is a reason they are called *****es.


----------



## PD13 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

You have to also realize that setters aren't mean, but they are a little on the "growly" side. I had many, and they were all the same. I also would spay her, though it will only solve the problem is she does it when she is in heat.


----------



## Gordon Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

My setters are also a little growly while in heat. Not uncommon at all. It's funny that most people think that females make better family dogs. The males that I've had are more tolerant and consistent over the long haul then any female I've ever owned.


----------

